# Love it!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Well thought I'd let you all no, I LOVE IT HERE!!!!!! everyone so friendly but work still very slow coming in, can't wait for the furniture to arrive should be this week some time. I may look for a job to see me over till my husband arrives in a few months time so if anyone knows of any work please let me no I am very good at most things, I will get round to having thoughs coffee's soon promise

Love Cherie x


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well thought I'd let you all no, I LOVE IT HERE!!!!!! everyone so friendly but work still very slow coming in, can't wait for the furniture to arrive should be this week some time. I may look for a job to see me over till my husband arrives in a few months time so if anyone knows of any work please let me no I am very good at most things, I will get round to having thoughs coffee's soon promise
> 
> Love Cherie x


yeah we are loving thee laidback lifestyle too 
We heard holiday makers around our pool saying they much prefer it here than Spain as everyone is alot friendlier  i sooooo agree and the guys at the restaurants dont hassle you to go in for a meal they just smile and say hello which is very refreshing


----------

